# Compax Military Models Sales Flyer



## MrColumbia (Mar 31, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 31, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## eazywind (Mar 31, 2013)

very nice! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Stony (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting, good info to have. 

I did see a compax for sale at the recent Shoreline swap meet two weeks ago, but it was a rust bucket. I think they wanted $200 for it and it seemed to be pretty much complete.


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 7, 2013)

neat info,heres a really nice one on the bay right now   http://www.ebay.com/itm/151024358759?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 8, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 9, 2013)

it looks like the whole bike is original just that someone loved it and had a special rear hub installed as well as more comfortable handlebar setup.........i think bicycle dealers/shops would change things then just as they do today to help move a bicycle


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 10, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 10, 2013)

eh,small upgrades like wider bars and better gearing is pretty small stuff,did you see the original paint? i havent looked much but its the nicest one ive ever seen......im sure somebody wants it somewhere,even if "gasp" a few parts were upgraded.......i think its a 46 so instead of going "oh my god its not all original" one could say "wow,surprising how well its survived given the age/rarity"


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 10, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 11, 2013)

Is this a legit one? Seems a few things are different from the ad and I'm in no way versed in war time folding bikes. Is that price way off?

http://allentown.craigslist.org/atd/3823785926.html


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 12, 2013)

xxxxx


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 26, 2013)

*What's Wrong with this Picture!!*

Serial # K 47188 But Frame Looks Pre-War!!!!!!!!  The Badge Says Columbia (centered) and Compax (top)!

Help Would be Appreciated!!!

Thanks!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 27, 2013)

[xxxxx


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 27, 2013)

*More Pics!*

Here is the Badge and Ser#:

Oh!  The Pedals are Hard Wood with Made in JRC!

Also, what brand of tire did they used?  1 1/4"

Thanks!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 27, 2013)

xxxxx


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 27, 2013)

*More Details!*

It is 1" Pitch Chain,,,,, and Like I said, It Has Hard Wood Pedals with "JRC" where the Torrington #s usually is!

The Handgrips Brand Name is "Trim Grip"

The Rims are Taller than the Standard Balloon 26" Rim!!!!!!

I tried a 26 x 1 3/8 tire but was too Small.  I can't Find 26 x 1 1/4 Size to Check!

Help Is Appreciated!

What about the Columbia Badge??????


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 27, 2013)

Maybe wooden pedals indicate wartime rationing of rubber products?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 28, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks a Lot, Mr. Columbia!

You have been Very Helpful!
It seems like I gave You some Out of the Ordinary Details for the COMPAX Story!!!!!!!

So, should I Call It Prewar or Postwar???


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 28, 2013)

xxxx


----------

